# Trying Again?



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Anyone be able to tell me how long I will have to wait until I can egg share again. I have just finished a cycle with a BFN   .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## AussieM (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Lexig,

I'm on another thread with you also. I had a BFP which turned into a BFN in late Sept. I was told that I had to skip a cycle, ie, my period came, then another, then I was allowed to transfer in mid - late Nov.
  
 so sorry sweetie.


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

So sorry AussieM for your loss, lets hope BFP this time       
Lexig
xxx


----------

